# Best Locations for Medic Students/Medics



## LucidResq (May 6, 2009)

Alright. Here's my blah-blah personal considerations so if you want to just answer the question from a general standpoint, skip ahead;

I'm a 19 yo single female in CO. have had EMT-B for 1 yr, 2 yrs experience volunteer SAR, 1 yr experience as a non-certified medical assistant (primary task: pt. care) in a busy OB-GYN clinic and will have about 6 months EMT experience working at an amusement park (attendance peaks at 15,000+) by the end of this summer. 52 college credit hours with a 3.675 GPA - coursework in A&P, psych, nutrition, ethics, English, etc). Was pursuing nursing... still want my RN eventually, but for complicated reasons I've decided to take a break and get my medic.

*
So... I'm open to moving pretty much anywhere in the US, either for medic work alone, or for both p school and eventually work. 

Any recommendations? Biases are cool, but you'll get double points if you can back up your opinions with facts. *

Criteria:
-Progressive EMS system
-Cost of living vs. pay 
-I like water and mountains. I don't think I would enjoy BFE Kansas, for example. I need some sort of natural playground. 
-If I go to p-school out there, I will need to work simultaneously.


----------



## reaper (May 6, 2009)

Carolinas all the way!(Bias to south)


----------



## akflightmedic (May 6, 2009)

Wake County, NC


----------



## Shishkabob (May 6, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> I'm a 19 yo single female



TEXAS!!!!!!



Ok, ,serious now




> Criteria:
> -Progressive EMS system



Texas.  Since it's one of 3 delagated practice states in the US, you really can't get more progressive.



> -Cost of living vs. pay


  Again, Texas.  High wages, low cost of living.




> -I like water and mountains. I don't think I would enjoy BFE Kansas, for example. I need some sort of natural playground.


  NE Texas has hills, trees, and lakes.  No mountains though.



> -If I go to p-school out there, I will need to work simultaneously.


  Texas.


----------



## Vizior (May 6, 2009)

I liked az every time I visited I liked it.  They have both private and fire-based ems.  And plenty of mountains out there to play on.  Lots of flight services to get experience on.  

As for cost of living, it's real cheap. I've considered moving out there and buying a house, because its so much cheaper than it would be to rent in NY.

I'm not too sure about -P school, but I know that there are programs out there.


----------



## Sasha (May 6, 2009)

Linuss said:


> TEXAS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, ,serious now



Hands off, dude. Or we will have to sic an Alpaca on you.

Florida has some great EMS systems, but the schools just suck. But we have beaches. Beaches are fun. And well... it's closer to Argentina then Colorado!


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 6, 2009)

Linuss said:


> TEXAS!!!!!!


I do have to second that recommendation for all the reasons Linuss listed, except for one:  High wages?  I sure haven't seen it.  There are a handful of non-fire systems that pay decent wages, but they are extremely competitive, and often medic-only.  :unsure:

Stellar non-fire employers include  Austin-Travis County, Williamson County, Montgomery County, and Parker County.  Unfortunately, like many other states, the urban areas are dominated by the fire service.  Since you're more of an outdoorsperson, that shouldn't be a problem for you.

Texas has probably the highest concentration of Nationally Accredited paramedic schools of any state, so it is a superior choice for paramedic education.

Speaking of education, Texas also has a high concentration of nursing schools, compared to other states, even in the rural areas.  Although the waiting lists are just as discouraging there as anywhere else.

I wasn't aware that there were only two other delegated practice states.  I guess I've been spoiled.  The professional practice atmosphere in a delegated practice state is simply night and day different from lame, restricted states like California, Arizona, and Pennsylvania.  What are the other two states, Linuss?

Which brings us to what has to be said, and that is which states you do NOT want to move to.  California, Florida, Arizona, Pennsylvania, New Jersey, Massachusetts, Louisiana.

States that have no income tax = Texas, Florida, and Nevada.

States that require a minimum of an Associates degree for paramedic practice:  Kansas and Oregon.

Those are just a few things for your consideration.  Of course, you should also consider this statistical truth:

Nurses make great medics.  Medics make so-so nurses.  Nursing education gives you a broad foundation of knowledge.  Paramedic education gives you a very focused set of skills with very little foundational context.  Going from paramedic to nurse is like putting the cart before the horse.  It is a less than ideal progression that results in a less than ideal practitioner.  If there is any way to do nursing first, that should be a priority consideration.  And, of course, it is one heck of a lot easier to go to to paramedic school on a nurses salary and schedule than it is to go to nursing school on a paramedic salary and schedule.  Unlike paramedic school, no nursing schools are set up for people working 24 hour shifts, or people who often do not get off of work on time.  The nursing school flunk-out field is littered with bodies who were tossed for being late for clinicals because of an 0630 transfer.

Good luck!


----------



## emtjack02 (May 6, 2009)

Can somebody enlighten me on what a delegated state is?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 6, 2009)

AJ, Texas, South Carolina, and Penn. from what I've been told.


Delegated practice, so far as Texas is concerned, means as an EMT-B/I/P, if a doctor wants you to do a procedure, even if it's out of your normal scope of practice, if they teach you and allow it, you can do it.

Theoretically, if they want you to perform open heart surgery in the field, and teach you how, they have the right to allow it as you are then using their medical license.





AJ Hidell said:


> High wages?  I sure haven't seen it.



I said it more for the lack of state income tax and VERY low cost of living (when compared to where I'm from; Michigan)


----------



## triemal04 (May 6, 2009)

Move to Oregon.  Depending on what part of the state you end up in, it can be about the same as Colorado weather-wise, albeit much wetter.  Far as mountains and water go...can't really beat it for that.  Toss in some deserts, high plains and coastal areas, and you're all set.  The cost of living will vary depending on where you go, and can range from much less than in the metro areas of Colorado to a little higher.  Overall it's less I'd say.

As far as EMS goes...can't complain.  An associates is required for all paramedics, and there are multiple schools that are very good...and some that are very bad unfortunately.  With only 2 exceptions all are based in community colleges; 1 hospital based, 1 private.  System wise it's split fairly evenly between fire and private, with a couple of third-service and hospital based areas.  Almost all tend to have fairly liberal protocols with limited on-line control.  The pay also varies, but compared to some places it's pretty decent.

As far as working as a basic, there are several services that use them, most in a 911 role, and for the most part they are all in the same city, or close to a school that has a paramedic program.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (May 6, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Nurses make great medics. Medics make so-so nurses. Nursing education gives you a broad foundation of knowledge. Paramedic education gives you a very focused set of skills with very little foundational context. *Going from paramedic to nurse is like putting the cart before the horse. It is a less than ideal progression that results in a less than ideal practitioner. If there is any way to do nursing first, that should be a priority consideration*. And, of course, it is one heck of a lot easier to go to to paramedic school on a nurses salary and schedule than it is to go to nursing school on a paramedic salary and schedule. Unlike paramedic school, no nursing schools are set up for people working 24 hour shifts, or people who often do not get off of work on time. The nursing school flunk-out field is littered with bodies who were tossed for being late for clinicals because of an 0630 transfer.
> 
> Good luck!


 
AJ, I'm going to have to disagree with you here, bro. I believe that going nurse to paramedic is putting the cart before the horse. And here's why. Granted this depends on the state in which you live, but what makes a paramedic such an essential asset for credentials to a RN/RMT-P is the *prehospital experience*. It's not the skills taught to a paramedic, but it's the experience they have on the butt-crack side of the county with only one partner, limited protocols, limited equipment (if working) on a pt hell bent on dying on you, and you have to keep them alive. 

Now this is going to be a rather long question, so bare with me. But... what nurse is going to go through nursing school, get a job working as a nurse while going through paramedic school, take a cut in pay working as a paramedic for the 3-5 years (yes it does take a while to get good experience to be of any benefit) to get the experience needed to improve their skills as a ER/ICU nurse or what-have-you, and risk hurting their back pulling yet another swamp donkey out of a ditch at 2am in the rain after they decided to take down a 12-pack and straighten out a curve? A nurse/medic who went nurse first, is (I'm sorry if you don't agree) kinda like a buried atheist. All dressed up with nowhere to go.

Lucid, you're doing fine, girl. If your life's path leads you to medic school first, great. Follow your path. Don't get me wrong. I love my state and I'm proud to be a delta boy. However, with your parameters you listed for possible moving destinations, I strongly suggest you avoid Mississippi at all costs. We are currently working on our plethera of issues, but we still have a very long way to go.

Good luck, hon.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 6, 2009)

Linuss said:


> AJ, Texas, South Carolina, and Penn. from what I've been told.
> 
> 
> Delegated practice, so far as Texas is concerned, means as an EMT-B/I/P, if a doctor wants you to do a procedure, even if it's out of your normal scope of practice, if they teach you and allow it, you can do it.
> ...



I would like to see and hear more about this because based on my personal experience, I have performed above and beyond the normal scope in states other than those mentioned, Alaska being one of them. We also taught and allowed other procedures for lower licensure levels as well.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 6, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> I would like to see and hear more about this because based on my personal experience, I have performed above and beyond the normal scope in states other than those mentioned, Alaska being one of them. We also taught and allowed other procedures for lower licensure levels as well.




Did you perform open heart surgery?


----------



## LucidResq (May 6, 2009)

I've been doing a lot of research and Boston and King County, Washington keep coming up. Any comment on those areas?

King County sounds amazing, and I'm sure I meet their academic requirements, however I don't want to putz around gaining their minimum 3 years of prehospital experience.

And thank you all for the advice so far.


----------



## Sasha (May 6, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Did you perform open heart surgery?



I doubt it, but maybe he used a gloved hand to squeeze the heart in CPR.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 6, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Did you perform open heart surgery?



So the answer is you have no factual evidence or references of this...which is what I was asking for?


----------



## Buzz (May 6, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I said it more for the lack of state income tax and VERY low cost of living (when compared to where I'm from; Michigan)



The economy going to hell has pretty much made my cost of living go way down up here in the Metro Detroit area. ~$10.00 hour is allowing me to live quite comfortably. That is, of course, on a full time schedule though with an average of one overtime shift a month.


----------



## HotelCo (May 6, 2009)

Buzz said:


> The economy going to hell has pretty much made my cost of living go way down up here in the Metro Detroit area. ~$10.00 hour is allowing me to live quite comfortably. That is, of course, on a full time schedule though with an average of one overtime shift a month.



The problem is finding work in the Metro Detroit area. There is little to no job openings in the Metro-Detroit area for an EMT-B.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 6, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> So the answer is you have no factual evidence or references of this...which is what I was asking for?



And do you have any factual evidence to back up your claims that AK and other states you worked in are delegated practice states?



Thought so.


----------



## Buzz (May 6, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> The problem is finding work in the Metro Detroit area. There is little to no job openings in the Metro-Detroit area for an EMT-B.



I live a bit more to the south east, and know that several companies frequently are hiring basics, especially if you happen to be in medic school. This is probably because most of the new hires work a few weeks then become the subject of "that one guy who ______" stories. They usually end up working for another service not long after disappearing from the schedule. I also see quite a few people I've worked with that are playing the musical ambulance company game. Their ability to do that suggests that it would be quite easy to obtain employment around here. I've also heard rumors of another Detroit EMS hiring cycle starting soon.

Note: I'm not suggesting by a long shot that Detroit is the place to work. I'd much rather work in a more relaxed setting where I don't have to worry about someone trying to hop into our truck while taking someone into Recieving.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 6, 2009)

Mate, I asked a simple question so I could learn something new.

You quoted it as if you had actual sources from which I could read myself and use in further discussions in other realms aside from this one, so quit being contrary.

As for my statement, I said it was purely anecdotal (hence personal experience). I made no claim that it was a delegated state which is why I am requesting further information that you appeared to have knowledge about.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 6, 2009)

Sorry, I read in to your comment wrong.  Forgive me.



I know Texas is delegated practice due to protocols and state policies.  I know the other states are simply through discussion during class and on other forums.


----------



## VentMedic (May 6, 2009)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> AJ, I'm going to have to disagree with you here, bro. I believe that going nurse to paramedic is putting the cart before the horse. And here's why. Granted this depends on the state in which you live, but what makes a paramedic such an essential asset for credentials to a RN/RMT-P is the *prehospital experience*. It's not the skills taught to a paramedic, but it's the experience they have on the butt-crack side of the county with only one partner, limited protocols, limited equipment (if working) on a pt hell bent on dying on you, and you have to keep them alive.
> 
> Now this is going to be a rather long question, so bare with me. But... *what nurse is going to go through nursing school, get a job working as a nurse while going through paramedic school,* take a cut in pay working as a paramedic for the 3-5 years (yes it does take a while to get good experience to be of any benefit) to get the experience needed to improve their skills as a ER/ICU nurse or what-have-you, and risk hurting their back pulling yet another swamp donkey out of a ditch at 2am in the rain after they decided to take down a 12-pack and straighten out a curve? A nurse/medic who went nurse first, is (I'm sorry if you don't agree) kinda like a buried atheist. All dressed up with nowhere to go.


 
Future flight nurses and FF/medics do this. In both Florida and Southern CA, FFs make more than RNs with better benefits. Often, some will go through RN school to get a decent paying job while waiting to get hired by the FD as a Paramedic. They will also have a good education out of the way. Being a Paramedic will improve their hire on chance and they will still be an RN to work in the hospital also. Already having a degree will also enable them to advance up the career ladder of the FD quicker especially if it is a 4 year degree. They can get a 2 year nursing degree and easily pick up another 2 years in something else.  It definitely beats starting from scratch with just a certification from a tech school.

On the other forum, there are a few Flight RN/Paramedics that did this route. Of course, nurses rarely have to go through the entire Paramedic program so considering the short length of a Paramedic program now, it is not that many hours for a nurse if they decide to go through the program and not just do the challenge. Having the education first makes any skills based class much easier. It is not a stretch for someone with absolutely no medical experience to go from 0 to hero with just a Paramedic class so why do some think it is so difficult for a nurse to do this? 

Could it also be possible that someone contemplating on being a Paramedic has looked carefully into the programs and have seen the deficiencies in the education? Maybe they just decided to get the 2 year degree as a nurse instead of EMS so they would have a broader knowledge of medicine. Some Paramedics do go back to college when they see their training is not enough. What if they actually got an education first? A foundation based on education allows opportunity for growth in many directions. Too many in EMS get their certs with all the intention of going back to school but often find some excuse not to. 

BTW, your post sounds like you also believe all nurses are women. Just because the majority of nurses may still be women, it doesn't mean all of them are weak, helpless and afraid to get a little dirty. Nor are all male nurse gay and even those that are may not fit the stereotype. 

And you don't think nurses run the risk of hurting their backs every shift doing well over 30 patient lifts a day in awkward positions? Quads? Bariatric? Granted they will sometimes use the mechanical lifts but it still takes a lot of effort to get these patients dressed and in the harness or sling. They don't have 6 FFs at scene to help. In our LTC and rehab centers, one RN may have 6 quadraplegic and/or bariatric patients and must do total care with only 1 CNA to assist.


----------



## phabib (May 6, 2009)

Why not Paramedic school in Denver? There are some great options in the city all attached to great hospitals. Denver Health prides itself on having more clinical hours for medic students than anyone in the state, that and you're call volume is ridiculously high.

I've spewed a lot of this stuff on here before. I'm just a fan of Denver. If the education system for EMS was like Canada's then I'd definitely be staying. Your grades are great and you have all your pre-reqs taken care of so you should get in easy.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 6, 2009)

In general NM is a good state to work in and go to school in. But pay isn't the best...


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 6, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> I've been doing a lot of research and Boston and King County, Washington keep coming up. Any comment on those areas?
> 
> King County sounds amazing, and I'm sure I meet their academic requirements, however I don't want to putz around gaining their minimum 3 years of prehospital experience.
> 
> And thank you all for the advice so far.




I live in King County. If you want to be a medic, don't move here.

1- VERY expensive cost of living.
2- VERY competitive medic program.
3- ALL medics in King County are fire, with the exception of South King.
4- It's VERY expensive.
5- Did I mention it's expensive to live here?

I love Seattle, but I plan to get the heck out as soon as I can. Texas sounds appealing to me.


----------



## LucidResq (May 6, 2009)

phabib said:


> Why not Paramedic school in Denver? There are some great options in the city all attached to great hospitals. Denver Health prides itself on having more clinical hours for medic students than anyone in the state, that and you're call volume is ridiculously high.
> 
> I've spewed a lot of this stuff on here before. I'm just a fan of Denver. If the education system for EMS was like Canada's then I'd definitely be staying. Your grades are great and you have all your pre-reqs taken care of so you should get in easy.



DH is actually my first choice. Just know that it's pretty competitive and not sure how I stand... obviously have good academic qualifications, and have direct patient care experience, but no regular ambulance experience. I'm also considering HealthONE and CCA. I love Denver. I live in the metro area, and work and go to school downtown. I'm just open to other options.


----------



## Vizior (May 6, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> DH is actually my first choice. Just know that it's pretty competitive and not sure how I stand... obviously have good academic qualifications, and have direct patient care experience, but no regular ambulance experience. I'm also considering HealthONE and CCA. I love Denver. I live in the metro area, and work and go to school downtown. I'm just open to other options.



Of the schools you're looking at, have you spoken with any of the instructors/admissions counselors available?


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (May 6, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> *Future flight nurses and FF/medics do this. In both Florida and Southern CA, FFs make more than RNs with better benefits*. Often, some will go through RN school to get a decent paying job while waiting to get hired by the FD as a Paramedic. They will also have a good education out of the way. Being a Paramedic will improve their hire on chance and they will still be an RN to work in the hospital also. Already having a degree will also enable them to advance up the career ladder of the FD quicker especially if it is a 4 year degree. They can get a 2 year nursing degree and easily pick up another 2 years in something else. It definitely beats starting from scratch with just a certification from a tech school.
> 
> On the other forum, there are a few Flight RN/Paramedics that did this route. Of course, nurses rarely have to go through the entire Paramedic program so considering the short length of a Paramedic program now, it is not that many hours for a nurse if they decide to go through the program and not just do the challenge. Having the education first makes any skills based class much easier. It is not a stretch for someone with absolutely no medical experience to go from 0 to hero with just a Paramedic class so why do some think it is so difficult for a nurse to do this?
> 
> ...


 
Remember, I said "depending on the state where you live".  Also, I believe you did misread my post.  I was not making any reference whatsoever about stereotypes of gender or lifestyle.  I was only referencing those in my area who did not want to risk that much injury for that pay when they could make more as a RN.  And yes, one was a very masculine FF.

And, my dear Vent, you and I both know that the prehospital lifting positions we encounter are nowhere near that of a hospital bed which is closer to one's center of gravity.  I'm not sure about your area, but the majority of healthcare providers that I am aware of who have back injuries in my area have to take refresher courses every 2 years.

Now I love being a medic.  I hate knowing the fact that my prehospital days are numbered due to my back injury from the crash.  So please don't get me wrong.

Slight subject change, but I've been lifting the sick and injured for over 20 years, and I have *never* hurt myself, back included, lifting a pt.  Not once.  I had to hurt my back by having a helicopter engine and transmition land on top of me.


----------



## VentMedic (May 6, 2009)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> And, my dear Vent, you and I both know that the prehospital lifting positions we encounter are nowhere near that of a hospital bed which is closer to one's center of gravity. I'm not sure about your area, but the majority of healthcare providers that I am aware of who have back injuries in my area have to take refresher courses every 2 years.


 
Pound per pound and with many more repetitions, RNs and CNAs actually do much more lifting. While they may not carry down stairs, with all the technology attached, lifting in not always done in a perfect postion. It is also the large number of repetitive lifts each shift that gets the RNs and CNAs backs. Patients aren't always on a backboard where you can get a good stance and grip. The multiple positions of the stretcher has also be a great help in EMS but they are not always available in the hospital setting. CPR on the various beds also puts one's back in a very bad position. It is very different than having the patient on a floor or on a multiposition stretcher.    If I could I would keep all the ED patients on the ambulance stretchers for CPR. 

I saw your pics of your halo. Do you know how difficult it is to move a patient such as yourself just for daily maintenance in a hospital bed? Couple that with some of the high tech beds that are patient friendly but not provider friendly and you have a good case of back strain by the end of the day with just one patient. And this is me talking from a just an RT perspective for therapy positioning. I don't have to do anywhere near the work the RNs or CNAs do. In 30 years I did not hurt my back in EMS. In the hospital I have put some serious strain moving patients with technology safely on and off the sleds of scanners or moving the quads and bariatric patients into postion for therapy. One more example: ever work on a neonate in an isolette trying to get an IV and a PAL? That is back pain especially with the older isolettes. It makes working in the cramped space of a helicopter feel like a football field.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (May 6, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Pound per pound and with many more repetitions, RNs and CNAs actually do much more lifting. While they may not carry down stairs, with all the technology attached, lifting in not alway done in a perfect postion. I saw your pics of your halo. Do you know how difficult it is to move a patient such as yourself just for daily maintenance in a hospital bed. Couple that with some of the high tech beds that are patient friendly but not provider friendly and you have a good case of back strain by the end of the day with just one patient. And this is me talking from a just an RT perspective for therapy positioning. I don't have to do anywhere near the work the RNs or CNAs do. In 30 years I did not hurt my back in EMS. In the hospital I have put some serious strain moving patients with technology safely on and off the sleds of scanners or moving the quads and bariatric patients into postion for therapy. One more example: *ever work on a neonate in an isolette trying to get an IV and a PAL? That is back pain especially with the older isolettes. It makes working in the cramped space of a helicopter feel like a football field*.


 
Hehe.  Yes it does.


----------



## firecoins (May 6, 2009)

the best place for a medic student is on an a medic truck


----------



## phabib (May 7, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> DH is actually my first choice. Just know that it's pretty competitive and not sure how I stand... obviously have good academic qualifications, and have direct patient care experience, but no regular ambulance experience. I'm also considering HealthONE and CCA. I love Denver. I live in the metro area, and work and go to school downtown. I'm just open to other options.



Talking to my instructors over there, they said that ambulance experience specifically isn't that important. They want some kind of patient care and you'll have that. They also say that 1 full year of patient care is a soft requirement and they'll look at the whole student to see what they bring to the program.

I'd say pop into the office and just chat with them about why you want to get into their program. Good Luck!


----------



## boingo (May 7, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> I've been doing a lot of research and Boston and King County, Washington keep coming up. Any comment on those areas?
> 
> King County sounds amazing, and I'm sure I meet their academic requirements, however I don't want to putz around gaining their minimum 3 years of prehospital experience.
> 
> And thank you all for the advice so far.



Boston is a third service, ALS and BLS.  They hire only BLS, all ALS positions are promoted from within.  You are required to wait one year from your date of hire to test for a medic position, but there is no guarantee there will be a promotional exam.  Sometimes they have an exam 2 times a year, sometimes its 5 years between exams.  The academy is 6 months long, so its possible to work BLS for only 6 months, test, and get placed in an ALS internship, but I wouldn't bank on it.  

Schools?  They suck, medic mills popping up everywhere, Northeastern University used to run a very good program w/degree option, however they no longer do, can't compete with the mill program at half the cost, but you get what you pay for.  Hopefully someday soon the state will go the way of Oregon or Kansas, but I'm not holding my breath.  

The cost of living is high, but the pay compensates.  Benefits are good, retirement is same as PD/FD which is also good.  City residency required within 6 months of hire, and must maintain residency for 10 years, at which point you can move to wherever you'd like.  

So, if your heart is set on living here, Boston is the place to work, otherwise you might want to look elsewhere.  If I had to move, Austin-Travis County, South King Co, Wake County, NC, Lee County, Fl would be on my short list for 911 EMS.  Good luck


----------



## LucidResq (May 7, 2009)

So I applied at Acadian for an EMT-B position. Got called back the next morning asking where I'd rather relocate to - Louisiana, Mississippi or Texas?


----------



## Sasha (May 7, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> So I applied at Acadian for an EMT-B position. Got called back the next morning asking where I'd rather relocate to - Louisiana, Mississippi or Texas?



Tell them sorry, you're not interested, you're going to come to florida, work in a clinic and drive forever to get to a good medic school and settle down and get a jump start on your alpaca ranch.


----------



## Vizior (May 7, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Tell them sorry, you're not interested, you're going to come to florida, work in a clinic and drive forever to get to a good medic school and settle down and get a jump start on your alpaca ranch.



I went from assuming you were all sane and normal to realizing you are all completely out of your minds.  :unsure::unsure:


----------



## Sasha (May 7, 2009)

Vizior said:


> I went from assuming you were all sane and normal to realizing you are all completely out of your minds.  :unsure::unsure:



Not completely, just a little.


----------



## Vizior (May 7, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Not completely, just a little.



Ah, well, as long as it's an isolated case and doesn't spread to people like me.


----------



## Sasha (May 7, 2009)

Vizior said:


> Ah, well, as long as it's an isolated case and doesn't spread to people like me.



We're all mad here :]


----------



## Sapphyre (May 7, 2009)

Vizior said:


> Ah, well, as long as it's an isolated case and doesn't spread to people like me.



Oh, it's not isolated, we're ALL a LITTLE out of our minds.  Some more than others....  And, yes, it DOES spread, bwahahahahahhaha


----------



## Shishkabob (May 7, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> So I applied at Acadian for an EMT-B position. Got called back the next morning asking where I'd rather relocate to - Louisiana, Mississippi or Texas?



Texas~!



10


----------



## Vizior (May 7, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Oh, it's not isolated, we're ALL a LITTLE out of our minds.  Some more than others....  And, yes, it DOES spread, bwahahahahahhaha



Well, at least you all have some good company.


----------



## Elliot (May 7, 2009)

*medic school*

im currently in medic school located in nyc. I think  there are pros and cons anywhere. However, some pros over here  would include  high pay( compared to anywhere else ) good experience and lots of programs to choose from.

if you need any info regarding medic school in nyc  hit me up.

lots of luck!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 7, 2009)

Elliot said:


> nyc.....pros over here  would include  high pay



Do you miss the whole "standard of living/cost of living" aspect of NYC?


----------



## firemedic7982 (May 8, 2009)

Im gonna have to go with Linuss on this one. Ive got friends that are medics all over the country. I myself have considered moving out of state before, and actually done research. And I have come to the conclusion that Texas is superior to most other states when it comes to EMS. Delegated practice, education, training, and wages are excellent for our profession in this state.

If you need advise on known and well RESPECTED, progressive, and agressive 911 agencies in the state here are a few. If you want info on anyone in particular pm me. 

Cypress Creek EMS - Houston, TX
Montgomery County Hospital District EMS - Montgomery County, TX
Crosby EMS - Crosby, TX
Pearland EMS - Pearland, TX
Austin/Travis County EMS - Austin, TX
Medstar EMS - Dallas / Fort Worth, TX
Irving Fire/ EMS - Irving, TX
Plano Fire / EMS- Plano, TX
Harris County ESD 1, Houston, TX
Waller County EMS- Waller, TX

Many more...


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 8, 2009)

ROFL!  What is "respected" about Irving and Plano Fire?  Their medics are patch-factory grads who were forced by their employer to attend, and operate in a Mother-may-I medical control system that has yet to lift itself out of the 1970s.

ESD-1 is in the news for the third time in a year for its unprofessional practices.

MedStar is a step-child of local government that is paid poorly and operates under SSM for the sole purpose of creating a high turnover rate so they don't ever have to pay any employee retirements.

Yes, Texas is a lot better off than most states when it comes to EMS.  But they definitely have their share of problems too.

As for the Acadian thing, well, as previously mentioned, Louisiana is a bad place to work and a bad place to live in general.  However, it is the place that you are most likely to get a good 911 EMS job with Acadian.  But both EMS practice and education are always at least a decade behind the rest of the country there, so it is NOT where you want to get your education or begin your practice.

I think you would like Mississippi.  The countryside is certainly not as scenic as Colorado.  But if you're a beach person, it's quite pretty.  The lifestyle is nicer and more laid back than Louisiana.  Acadian has only gotten a foot hold there in the last couple years, since Katrina, but they do have 911 jobs there.  Also, Mississippi has 7 nationally accredited paramedic schools.  Louisiana has two.  It's a no-brainer there.

Acadian has a couple smaller 911 contracts in South Texas, but they are very small.  Mostly what they do in Texas is non-emergency transfers.  Don't let them sucker you into one of those with empty promises of moving to 911 after awhile.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 8, 2009)

AMR has the Collin County 911 contract.  Collin county is just north of Dallas.


BTW-- MedStar is just Fort Worth and the surrounding non-fire cities, such as Burleson and Saginaw.


----------



## LucidResq (May 8, 2009)

LA recruiter from Acadian called today. He was extremely nice and helpful. 

Breakdown: 
Looking for people for Baton Rouge and North Shore. 
Starting $11.20
12 hr shifts 
After 6 mo. of working there and essentially not being an f-up, they'll pay me to go to their p-school M-F 8-5. Like pay tuition, books, and salary. 

Sounds enticing. My dad doesn't want me to go because he calls it the armpit of the US. I don't know. The Mississippi and TX recruiters should be calling soon.


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 8, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> After 6 mo. of working there and essentially not being an f-up, they'll pay me to go to their p-school M-F 8-5. Like pay tuition, books, and salary.


I like Acadian.  I really do.  But their school is a lame patch factory.  I've got a few friends who went that route and regret it.

Your dad is right.


----------



## LucidResq (May 9, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> I like Acadian.  I really do.  But their school is a lame patch factory.  I've got a few friends who went that route and regret it.
> 
> Your dad is right.



Screw this. I'm becoming a pirate.


----------



## Sasha (May 9, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> Screw this. I'm becoming a pirate.



Pirates are so out. It's all about the eskimos. They're so cool! Harharhar.


----------



## Veneficus (May 9, 2009)

don't sign up for a 12 hour Baton Rogue truck, those are all transports with minimal 911.

EBR EMS handles all but the facility calls in the Parish. So your chances of jumping one are nil. 

When I was there I thought the medicine was average for the rest of the country. 

If you decide to work there, which I think is actually a good place for a start, make sure you spend some time at the station and ask the tough questions before you commit to the station. Also because the company is so large, different stations support different culture and personality types. 

If you wind up at location that conflicts with your personality, views, you will have a very poor experience.

Living in Baton Rogue isn't bad, it is a small city, but it makes for a long drive to work. I wouldn't live out in the boonies where the station might be, there is nothing out there. 

The income to cost of living was great. You can have nice things and still save too. Most Yankees live in basically a small "foreign" quarter" of the city, that is usually young professionals. 

personally I love to travel and do so whenever possible, the main connection from BR airport is Bush in Houston, which will take you anywhere. As an EMT you will also be one of the highly educated of the state. 

I would say there is a difference between getting experience and choosing a career place. Without experience it is hard to get a good career job, plus if you ony stay in one place it seriously limits your views.


----------



## cw15321 (May 9, 2009)

So where would be a good career place?

What is Galverston like?


----------



## nibejeebies (May 9, 2009)

> States that have no income tax = Texas, Florida, and Nevada.


You forgot State of Tennessee.  We have no state Income tax, but our Sales Tax is 9.75%


----------



## AnthonyM83 (May 9, 2009)

I recently heard a pretty attractive presentation from EMSA company out of Oklahoma City and Tulsa. It seemed like a really progressive program, management interested in their employees, in-house training to make them the best, and good technology.

I've also heard great things about Austin-Travis.

And of course, there's Seattle Washington, with their very progressive scope of practice and high quality paramedic program.


Those would be some of my choices, at this time, if I were willing to relocate.


----------



## cw15321 (May 10, 2009)

AnthonyM83 said:


> EMSA company out of Oklahoma City and Tulsa. It seemed like a really progressive program, management interested in their employees, in-house training to make them the best, and good technology.



They seem to be linked to East Texas EMS and Sunstar in Florida.  So are those two any different?


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 10, 2009)

The same non-profit, hospital-based corporation manages all three of them.  Interestingly, East Texas EMS is not just in East Texas.  They started out there, but you'll find them in South and North Central Texas too.  Not a bad outfit.  But the Sunstar and EMSA operations are a lot different because they are the so-called "high performance" PUM type operations, with all the nonsense that comes with them.

The worst thing about EMSA -- besides the obvious suckage of a high-performance PUM -- is the simple fact that you'd be in Oklahoma.  Nice place to visit, but quite possibly one of the most boring places on earth.


----------



## firemedic7982 (May 11, 2009)

cw15321 said:


> So where would be a good career place?
> 
> What is Galverston like?



Galveston is a good system overall, dont know too much about them. But the population is of lower socio economic status, pretty steady crime rate.


----------



## firemedic7982 (May 11, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> ROFL!  What is "respected" about Irving and Plano Fire?  Their medics are patch-factory grads who were forced by their employer to attend, and operate in a Mother-may-I medical control system that has yet to lift itself out of the 1970s.
> 
> ESD-1 is in the news for the third time in a year for its unprofessional practices.
> 
> ...



A little bitter about plano are we? What happened did you apply and not get hired?  lol... Im just kidding don't get mad. 

For someone that lives a little ways away you seem to have a lot to say about ESD-1. You must either have lived near, worked for, or have friends that work for them. Be that as it may, I work closely with them daily. Have a few very close friends that work for them, and know them very well. They may have some shady past... but find me an EMS service that doesnt. They are doing some awesome things right now. 

- Disclaimer : I do not work For Harris County ESD 1-

ESD-1 catches a lot of media attention, but they are a great place to work. Theyve got some top notch medics, great protocols, pay is pretty darn good, and you cannot beat the schedule. Theyve got a brand new fleet, awesome equipment, and have just opened their own community clinic. 

If you are looking to get a good deal of street smarts really quickly... it's a good place to be.


----------



## VentMedic (May 11, 2009)

I am hoping LucidResq will still want to further her education eventually. Choosing a location close to a great teaching hospital and university would be beneficial. Once you've chosen the area, you can establish residency for the in state tuition rates if you become ready to go back to college. You might also consider an employer that has tuition assistance regardless of your degree goals. 

Louisiana has some really good universities for the health care professions. No, the EMT is not the most educated person in that state as someone mentioned earlier. In fact, except for EMS, a 4 year degree minimum is required as entry at most hospitals for the majority of health care professions. 

If you have set higher goals for yourself, you can live and work just about anywhere to accomplish them. If you settle for a so-so job in an area that affords you little opportunity to enjoy life and to increase your education opportunities, you may become bored and frustrated quickly.


----------



## firemedic7982 (May 11, 2009)

I really would like to practice in some other part of the country myself one day. I think it would be amazing to take my experiences from here, and gather new ones somewhere else.


----------



## NolaRabbit (May 11, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> LA recruiter from Acadian called today. He was extremely nice and helpful.
> 
> Breakdown:
> Looking for people for Baton Rouge and North Shore.
> ...



I don't work for Acadian, but I would echo Venificus' sentiments about Baton Rouge and recommend looking into the North Shore. Acadian has an exclusive 911 contract with Slidell. Quality of life north of the lake is pretty good - suburban with some rural areas. Cost of living is less than in New Orleans, where I live and work. 

Louisiana is MUCH different than Colorado (I spent 5 years in the Denver metro area, 13 years in New Orleans proper). You may love it, you may hate it. Take a trip down and see for yourself if you could see yourself living here and compare and contrast the positives and negatives. 

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions about life in and out of EMS here.


----------



## Veneficus (May 11, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Louisiana has some really good universities for the health care professions. No, the EMT is not the most educated person in that state as someone mentioned earlier. In fact, except for EMS, a 4 year degree minimum is required as entry at most hospitals for the majority of health care professions.


 


I was referring to the general populous, not the healthcare community.


----------



## James 61 (May 11, 2009)

n7lxi said:


> I live in King County. If you want to be a medic, don't move here.
> 
> 1- VERY expensive cost of living.
> 2- VERY competitive medic program.
> ...



Come down to Clark Co. WA.  No income tax, close to OR which has no sales tax plus the advanages of being close to a big city without the big city living.  I love it here and have no plans of leaving again.  Also we have a decent RN program at the community college and the ability to transfer to WSU Vancouver for the BSN and/or Masters Program.


----------



## VentMedic (May 11, 2009)

There is one more thing to consider especially with furthering your education in the future.  The sciences and maths that you have already taken may be good for only 5 years in some states.  That may seem like a long time now but it goes by quickly if you want to get your  Paramedic cert, work in the profession and then find out there is a 2 - 3 year wait list for entry into some health care degree programs.


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 11, 2009)

firemedic7982 said:


> A little bitter about plano are we? What happened did you apply and not get hired?


I got hired by the larger, better paying department nearby, so I didn't have to stoop that low.  But I assume you share my opinion of Irving, since you didn't bother to defend them.  I have nothing in particular against Plano.  Every FD in Dallas County shares the exact same shortcomings in their EMS programs.



> For someone that lives a little ways away you seem to have a lot to say about ESD-1. You must either have lived near, worked for, or have friends that work for them.


Sorry, I must have missed the memo that we weren't allowed to move to other states during our lifetimes.  I lived many years in both the Houston and Dallas areas.



> I work closely with them daily. Have a few very close friends that work for them, and know them very well. They may have some shady past... but find me an EMS service that doesnt. They are doing some awesome things right now.


I wasn't aware of any shadiness in Plano's past.  I thought DFD and University Park had the monopoly on shadiness.  But I also wasn't aware of any awesomeness in Plano either.  Can you elaborate?  Not that it matters, since the OP said she wants to be a medic, not a fireman.



> ESD-1 catches a lot of media attention, but they are a great place to work. Theyve got some top notch medics, great protocols, pay is pretty darn good, and you cannot beat the schedule. Theyve got a brand new fleet, awesome equipment, and have just opened their own community clinic.


ESD-1 is the Mecca of EMS shadiness.  It is the example that many in Texas hold up as proof that ESDs are a bad idea.  But yeah, they have nice (although ugly) trucks.  And their personnel should not all be judged by the shadiness of their management.  Unfortunately, that's how it works in EMS.  I'd certainly rather have them treating me than HFD (or DFD either, for that matter), that's for sure.


----------



## LucidResq (May 12, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> I am hoping LucidResq will still want to further her education eventually. Choosing a location close to a great teaching hospital and university would be beneficial. Once you've chosen the area, you can establish residency for the in state tuition rates if you become ready to go back to college. You might also consider an employer that has tuition assistance regardless of your degree goals.



Absolutely. A big part of it is financial - although I basically support myself with some help from my dad, who makes very little money, I have to use my mom/stepdads tax information for FAFSA, and they get a lot of money for pensions and what not, but do not contribute a dime to me in any way shape or form. So I'm not getting jack from the gov. or my parents and working part-time is not enough to pay for school. 

So I figure if I get my medic now, I can get some good experience, save up some cash, and get the money for school I deserve once I can apply for FAFSA as independent (have to be 24, married, have a dependent or military to do so) 

Thanks for the advice, I hadn't thought of establishing residency. That's a big deal - I know tuition rates are outrageously higher for out-of-state students here.


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 12, 2009)

If you think it'll help, I'll marry you and be your dependent too.

What are friends for?


----------



## LucidResq (May 12, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> If you think it'll help, I'll marry you and be your dependent too.
> 
> What are friends for?



Sure. But you're being the suga' daddy.


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 12, 2009)

Hmmm... I guess one of us is misunderstanding the meaning of the word "dependent", lol.

Too bad I'm already a nurse and medic.  I could probably get some nice financial grants now that I'm disabled.  Darn the timing.


----------



## LucidResq (May 12, 2009)

So I'm supposed to work full-time, go to p-school, pay for p-school, and buy you lots of pretty shoes and rub your back and make you chicken noodle soup? 

No dice. I'm sticking with Sasha.


----------



## firemedic7982 (May 12, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> I got hired by the larger, better paying department nearby, so I didn't have to stoop that low.  But I assume you share my opinion of Irving, since you didn't bother to defend them.  I have nothing in particular against Plano.  Every FD in Dallas County shares the exact same shortcomings in their EMS programs.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I must have missed the memo that we weren't allowed to move to other states during our lifetimes.  I lived many years in both the Houston and Dallas areas.
> ...



*Bites toungue, and agrees on the HFD part*


----------

